# amazon sword?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i got an amazon sword a couple months ago and it died back from damage. it now has about 8-10 leaves but they are all on the sand....whats causing them not to grow to any height??


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

whats your wpg?


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

wpg is about .75 watts per gallon.....but i have had cobomba and other highlight plants grow in the tank.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

about 0.75 but i have had high light plants grow in there before


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

.75wpg will not grow swords. (You may hear people say I grow them in this condition) but it is very inadequate. They will not get any higher and they will die off again.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i figured...ok so i have a 5 gallon tank with 2.5-3 watts per gallon and normal sand as a substrate. would the sword grow in there and have enough room? the 5 gallon will house 2 dwarf puffers in a week or so... also i was thinking about trying higher lights and a plant substrate in my ten gallon any good (simple lol) sites would be helpful

thanks jason


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Amazon swords are too big for a 5g. Really they will get too big for tanks that are 30-40g. For a 5g I suggest a Rosette sword...they stay really small. They are good for 10g's also. I have 2 in my 10g tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

An amazon sword can fill 60% of a 55 gallon tank. FYi


----------

